# J and M Sheep Lambing Thread, THE STORM HAS BEGUN



## goodolboy

Thought we should start our lambing thread with this ram lamb born last night, our first of a few hundred. How do ya'll like that brown?


----------



## BrownSheep

Just so you know we expect pictures of each and every lamb!  
I really do like that brown !


----------



## goodolboy

Yea, righttttttttttttt. Maybe one pic of all of them


----------



## Shelly May

Yes, pictures of all of them, and names too, the first one we will call Hershey


----------



## Southern by choice

Well I LOVE     the chocolate brown! YES!!!! 

How far away are you again???? Sorry.. I couldn't eat him. But he could be another wether! tehe

...and yes, we do expect pics of every lamb... what's wrong with that?


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Your more than welcome to come and take all the pics you'd like. The lambing storm is expected to start the end of the month. Under that good lookin' brown coat are some juicy lamb chops that will melt in your mouth right straight off a carcoal grill. There, does that help?


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Well it looks like the second ewe of the three do this week has discharge, so it may be a long night for Shelly May.


----------



## Southern by choice

I know you sheep normally lamb out in the fields, is there a reason these few are in?

oh, and the brown one...chops... nah, he could just be our ram, I won't wether him and then I can start some hairsheep...for meat!

Gosh... the goaties will see this and I'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

We bought these three ewes from a friend, they were part of a flock before him we are trying to get our hands on for genetic purposes. these three had utter problems for him and we just need to make sure that it was the way he did things and not the ewes. Then they will go out with thier sisters and daughters we have aquired. It's just a precaution this lambing.

Oh, it might have something to do with Shelly May not having anything lambing at the house to.


----------



## boykin2010

Are you a member of KHSI?

Do you have a website? I can't imagine having that many Katahdins, I just keep 12 adult ewes. I had my first lamb a few days ago also! 
Good luck with the rest of the lambing!


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Yes to both
jandmsheep.com


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

What he also forgot to tell you was that we loned our friend the ram to breed these three, the ram got the 13 girls he owned breed, but picked up menigeral worm while out on his farm and we lost him because of it. So I just had to buy these three and their unborn babies, they were the only three I was interested in. Southern I sent you pictures of these three a few weeks ago, The white one with black poka dots will lamb in the next 48 hrs. 

The brown ram lamb weight was 11 lbs. 

I will get as many pictures as possible no worries there 

Shelly May


----------



## promiseacres

nice lamb!


----------



## bonbean01

Cute lamb and love the colour 

Good luck with the ewe showing discharge...hoping for an easy birthing!


----------



## Shelly May

No babies yet this am, Hope she waits till I get home from work 

Southern, as for the lamb chops, No he will be sold as a breeder if he makes the top 10%, I am sure he will, but will have to wait to see if he carries the parasite resistant genes that his parents have.

Boykin2010 where are your pictures of your new lambs? Need pictures it is the rule on here.

Bonbean, this next ewe has thrown triplets her last two lambings, But so did the first ewe, Not sure if the guy we got them from flushed them, not sure why the first one only had a single, Flushing does seem to make a difference, I am real sure this next one will have a least twins, and she is a easy lamber so not worried about that. 

The milk bag problems they had last year was the previous owners fault, These were the first sheep he ever owned, and they were kept in lambing stalls for the last 2 months of pregancy, This is a problem, keeping sheep stalled for so long, the stall floors (DIRT) with straw, would get soaked with urine and sheep poop, all though he tried to keep clean, when the ewes would lay on the stall floors their teats picked up a bacteria that caused an infection in one side of their milkbags, they were treated with meds from the vet and I believe all is well.  ...... But needed to keep at home close to keep an eye on.

But it backs up my theory that field lambing is the best, as you never know how much bacteria is growing in small areas, Lambing jugs are ok if only kept in them for a few days.


----------



## pinoak_ridge

Cute ram lamb.  Hopefully he will make the top 10%.   Enjoy seeing everyone's lamb pics, so please keep posting.


----------



## goodolboy

Shelly May wanted all the pics posted. This is all she ended up with. Too many "Clicks"


----------



## Remuda1

OMGEEEEE! That dark ewe is gonna have sextuplets . I bet she can't wait to quit carrying all those little lambs around!


----------



## greenbean

They're huge!  

I love the spotted one, they're all very cute though!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

DAAANNGG Big sheep there. That baby is quite the sheep there.


----------



## alsea1

Are these katahdin?  goodness. they get big


----------



## bonbean01

Love the photos!!!!  Thank you 

Wow...if my ewes ever got this huge I think I would get worried...hoping for lots of healthy lambs with no problems...and hope these poor girls don't just explode...not sure how they can eat anything...not much room left in them


----------



## marlowmanor

I think you will need a bigger barn door if they get any bigger!   If all these are Kats (I know I can't spell that breed right ) I was totally wrong about what colors they usually came in. Looks like they have a wide range of colors they can come in, just like Nigerian Dwarf goats. Looking forward to seeing what those wide loads produce for you.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Yes, everything we have are registered Katahdins. We are trying to get more color in the flock, we just think a all white flock is boring and too hard to tell them apart. We do get alot of calls for just white sheep. These ewes are some of the biggest we have. We probably only have 20 or so that big, but we're working on it. Maybe all in a few years.


----------



## EllieMay

goodolboy said:
			
		

>


.

*"OH! If I could only fit through this barn door, I could eat some of that nice hay I see before me!"*

                                                                                                                 .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

EllieMay said:
			
		

> goodolboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8261_1preggos_065.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *"OH! If I could only fit through this barn door, I could eat some of that nice hay I see before me!"*
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

9:15 PM no babies.


----------



## Southern by choice

She is so huge..does she seem miserable?  
I know yours lamb in the field so when you have a few up at the barn is it more stressful? more exciting?


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

No babies at 6:30 Am.

Southern Both, We have several who will field lamb triplets, But these at the house hoping for twin or trip girls, Because of their blood lines and the ram bloodlines they were bred too...........
I believe the black one Lexi, her milk bags are fine, But Buttons, white one with black spots, Not so sure with her, I have felt them and I feel a small spot I am concerned about, Don't believe I mentioned in the past they are sisters, they were born triplets the other was a boy. But if buttons has a teat that doesn't produce enough, I can milk the tan one, since she only had the one lamb,
and suplement one of Buttons babies, We only believe in Dam raised so it will be easier to milk the tan one and supplement one baby part time but still leaving on its momma. Of course this will all be easier here at home. 

When we first started out when there was a problem with a momma not taking care of her lamb, we were scared and pulled lamb everytime and bottle fed them, Now a few years down the road we have learned many ways to get momma's (first timers usually) to take and feed their babies with alot of success. We will keep all ewe lambs that come from these girls at home, We also know that they will all be RR babies and won't have to be tested. (another expense)

RR Gene Check, and triplet blood lines, You just can't get any better than that, Oh add some color in there too  We have many from this blood line, and their daughters and their daughters daughters, I also have several on order from another farm, She has a few of the orignal Micheal Piel farms ewe's still and I put my down payment on some ewe lambs and one ram lamb from these bloodlines before the girls were even bred, Not many of the original girls left out there, So gotta gettem while you can.


----------



## Bridgemoof

WOw! Those ewes are HUGE! Can't wait to see what happens with them! I just popped into this thread for he first time, have some catching up to do. But yeah, that's like waiting for #26, but more exciting because there are lambs in there!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> But yeah, that's like waiting for #26, but more exciting because there are lambs in there!




But hey!!


----------



## SheepGirl

> But yeah, that's like waiting for #26, but more exciting because there are lambs in there!


 

SOOOO trueeeee!!!!


----------



## Shelly May

Maybe today, they are so MISERABLE, they can't stand for a long period of time, shifting weight from left side to right side and back again, they lay down and just groan so loudly, The white one with spots, laid down yesterday (it took 5 minutes to get down) But when she finally hit the ground she let out the biggest FART you ever did hear, I told her that it wasn't lady like, after the ground stopped vibrating. , once they are down for a while they can't stand the discomfort, moaning and groaning, so back up they go. This Am at 6:00 when I went to check on them, the white one wouldn't get up, after being out there for some time, I got her up and she peeeeeed and then I went to check her back end and she peeeeeed some more, there was a little stringy clear stuff hanging this time, So maybe today, of course I had to go to work so I am no longer with her , but I do have a older daughter at home who will check on her for me. Then maybe I will get to go home early if things progress far enough. , I really just want to beat straw, and lamb before he Kids it a race you know


----------



## Southern by choice

You made me choke on my coffee! 

Straws girls don't seem to be doing much.  Katie (my ND) is due tomorrow. It'd be funny if katie went before sis! 

Your girls have got to be miserable. What is the gestation for sheep?
I notice the sheep seem to lay down for kidding, our goats tend to stand. Is laying down the norm for sheep?

Oh, and good morning!


----------



## Shelly May

You haven't said much about Katie, Watch you will kid before Me and Straw that would be so tipical of livestock  Sheep will usually lamb lying down
except when their coming faster then momma is ready, have seen momma cleaning off the first one and ooops second one hanging out, 148 days average for babies with sheep. Yes as for the fart only a MAN could of been so proud  The babies are very visable now, as momma's are so big the babies are doing all kinds of flips inside them, Just hope they at least have two good size healthy girls each, So pray for PINK....... 

PS I really did turn around to look to make sure no one else was there and thought I'd let that fart go   ,


----------



## Southern by choice

please...say it aint so! 

I've been avoiding going out to check since 6:00 cause it is raining so much... but since the rain isn't going to stop I guess I'll put my boots on and make it through the lake out there and check everyone. :/


----------



## Shelly May

Noon, my DD just checked on sheep for me, THOSE TWO FAT AS.........ES are standing there eating hay, I just can't believe that they can think about eating at a time like this.  they just keep gaining and gaining weight, then lay around and moan and groan and expect me to feel sorry for them, 
maybe I am being to hard on them, maybe they are just waiting for me to get home so I don't miss out  can anyone tell this is killing me, I need to lamb before straw kids


----------



## Southern by choice

sis hasn't left the stall in a while.  She is much more lady like than your sheep..... she just burps instead 
I will really be surprised if she doesn't go today.  So, why can't you take the day off again? DH will understand


----------



## goodolboy

What? Day off? Don't give her any ideas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelly May

Nothing would get done around here, I forgot to tell you southern he has framed in my chick pen for me this past weekend, already have the wire, he is going to staple on in the next few days, can't wait for those 100 chicks to get here, yes this is working, talking about something else, for a second there I  forgot about those two at home  So Sis is a burper ha ha, now the first person who lambs or kids on Valentine's day, What would you name them??? sheep at home sheep at home, Gosh I need to stop thinking about them  Oh  I forgot to tell you husband is 6' 6" tall, guess how high the chicks pen is????????????,  DH says you might want to buy a step stool.


----------



## Southern by choice

How tall_ is_ the pen???????
Am I gonna get pics?   well if it is tooo inconvenient than DH will just have to take care of them. 

Mine will be named after their tag.... just like lil C-1


----------



## Shelly May

The bottom is about 4' off the ground, now add 2' of wire height, so six feet to top, I am 5' 4", I tried to reach over the edge yesterday, Nope can reach the bottom of cage... Told him he could build me a stool now!!!! DD says well there is a plastic milk crate right there use it for a stool, Nope want a fancy wood one now. There will not be a lid on the cage, if they get big enough to fly to top, well out they will go and graduate to the floor. Yes lots of pictures will come your way  As for the names No you can't just call them a number, I have so many and that works for me except for my favorites, but you they need names, are you keeping any?? or selling all??


----------



## goodolboy

I'm only 6' 3", and I won't be taken' care of her chicks.  I'll build her a step stool. Much easier.

Man, she's got this thing 6' off the ground. Heck I can't get in that.


----------



## Shelly May

Well if he would just stand up straight


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yeah I'm naming mine by their tags. First will be SHK C1, SHK C2, SHK C3, etc, etc

C is this year number for the NKR but was last years number for the NDGA so little C1 will share a name with my first Kiko. ha


----------



## Southern by choice

Selling all?? I think....  GUESS WHAT.... Katie is in the kidding stall, a little discharge and grinding teeth...she is also trying head butt anything that comes near the fencing! 

Wouldn't that be funny if she kidded


----------



## Shelly May

Oh my gosh, , keep us posted K


----------



## Southern by choice

So..what is going on with your girls? I think they are protesting...you moved the feeder on them!


----------



## Shelly May

I have been in contact with the original breeder of these girls, She tells me they are waiting for VALENTINES DAY, , but I sure hope that if this is true that DH doesn't think it will get him out of buying me chocolate and flowers and a card,  ,, They were standing there this AM when I went to check on them with really mad faces, , Because we moved the hay feeder, So they went into barn and started eating their cracked corn instead of making that long trip to the hay. But it is pure alfalfa hay, so don't think they will be able to with stand holding out for to long,  . By the way I noticed the other day, you posted on a site that they charge $17.00 dollars per bale for alfalfa hay in your area, You really need to come here and get your hay,
as the highest we have paid this year was $5.00 per bale, and it is anywhere between 16-20% protien. Now not to change the subject but I really like doeling #3, and you need to give her a name, If it helps I have already, I call her Shasta, after one of the silkies we have. But if you don't like that well then you give her a name  I think she is my favorite


----------



## EllieMay

So lemme get this straight . . .
You get a 6' chicken pen, baby lambs, AND you want chocolate, flowers and a card????!

Must be nice to be spoiled!  


lol


----------



## goodolboy

Want in one hand....... You know how the rest goes? I think she's spoiled too. If I buy candy, I'm eating candy.


----------



## Shelly May

Ok they say we are never to old to learn, Well maybe if we all sleep in the barn with are preggo livestock, they will lamb/kid the next day like Straw Kiko's
did. I believe I will get the blow up matress out tonight.


----------



## Southern by choice

I think if Dh doesn't get you flowers and candy AND whatever else you want then HE should sleep in the barn!


----------



## goodolboy

HAY NOW!!!!!!! get it?

She's gets plenty from me now!!!! Grief counts, right?


----------



## BrownSheep




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## Southern by choice

Shelly MAy I think you might need to move gooloboys food....way far away!


----------



## goodolboy

Now Southern, I can see your just a trouble maker. You are just trying to get something started down here in the hills, aint ya? goodolboy and Shelly May are  deeply in love with each other, and always will be. So there is nothing you can do to change that.






You know she's gonna read this.


----------



## Royd Wood

I know I'm a bit behind on this thread BUT    at pic of the superpreggsheepo - thats some big gals with bellies full of legs


----------



## goodolboy

Yea, and still nothing this a.m.


----------



## Royd Wood

goodolboy said:
			
		

> Yea, and still nothing this a.m.


 same here - just heads in hay oh and a belch or two


----------



## goodolboy

Most of our flock isn't do to start lambing untill the 23rd. That's when the real fun will begin.


----------



## Shelly May

Maybe we should hire straw to come sleep in our barn with our sheep, he is already working nights anyways,


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## goodolboy

What's so funny Straw? It wasn't a joke.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Goats are one thing. I charge extra for sheep.


----------



## goodolboy

I might pay alittle more than you did the last goats for.


----------



## Shelly May

No lambs this AM, but on my desk this morning was a box of chocolates, and a very sweet card , Thanks DH, hope everyone has a great Valentines Day today  

I don't think my sheep are preggo, their just fat, so fat that they couldn't carry any more weight in their belly's anymore and the extra fat went to their milk bags, they have fat milk bags too. fat sheep, fat sheep, fat sheep.......


----------



## EllieMay

Shelly May said:
			
		

> No lambs this AM, but *on my desk this morning was a box of chocolates, and a very sweet card *, Thanks DH, hope everyone has a great Valentines Day today


 *How sweet!! *


----------



## Southern by choice

Shelly May said:
			
		

> No lambs this AM, but on my desk this morning was a box of chocolates, and a very sweet card , Thanks DH, hope everyone has a great Valentines Day today
> 
> I don't think my sheep are preggo, their just fat, so fat that they couldn't carry any more weight in their belly's anymore and the extra fat went to their milk bags, they have fat milk bags too. fat sheep, fat sheep, fat sheep.......


Very Sweet- Goodolboy "done" good! 

Bad fat sheep! Bad bad bad...hey wait they are only due today!


----------



## goodolboy

"Very Sweet"? Southern, you better not tell anybody else. I don't need a bad rep.


----------



## Southern by choice

Much to my surprise... as my Dh went to southern states to get some kelp.... which was good enough for me.... he came home with the kelp..AND roses!

My DH gave me roses and all the girls got chocolates....  

Is this what happens as you guys start getting _"older"_?     My dh never does stuff like this...kinda cool.


----------



## Shelly May

Enjoy girl you deserve it, So I did get my DH a gift to, should be here today, Since you mentioned age, well we use a hand help weight scale to weigh baby lambs. It is manual read type, so as we age are eye site starts to fail us, so I ordered him a digital weighing scale yesterday again hand held. I will get pictures of it on the next lambing to show you all. Really cracked us up to see how straw weighs babies, hope he washed that bowl out by now. 
but I guess that works best for him as he doesn't have quite as many as we do, but for field lambing it is great.


----------



## marlowmanor

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Much to my surprise... as my Dh went to southern states to get some kelp.... which was good enough for me.... he came home with the kelp..AND roses!
> 
> My DH gave me roses and all the girls got chocolates....
> 
> Is this what happens as you guys start getting _"older"_?     My dh never does stuff like this...kinda cool.


How cool Southern.

My DH has done nothing but it's what I expected too. He is not the romantic type and it's something I've just learned to deal with. He did say he will get me something this weekend when he gets paid. So guess I'll get discount candy for Valentines. 

For those lucky enough to have significant others that do flowers and candy and all those romantic things. Enjoy it!


----------



## Southern by choice

The eyes...   yep, I'm made fun of here. With the digital I can't read the "blue" has to be red...the blue just all smears together!
Gotta hold everything 2 ft away now...  

You must be a good wife...a present for your man...I wouldn't even think about doing that..   but I do get stains out of his shirts...does that count????


----------



## goodolboy

She gets me something to WORK with, something she was going to get anyway, tells everyone I'm getting old and can't see anymore. Something wrong here? Happy Valentines Day DW, and I hope you like your CANDY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelly May

Southern IMO it counts, Really think Valentines day should just be a Holiday for men to show how much they appreciate all we do for them. 
this is one of those times you hear about men screaming equal rights too  , and for imformation sake, he was just complaining about his eye's the other day, and he does most of the weighing as I usually hold the babies and AWH at how cute they are, and I get the note book and pen to write down all the data, Its funny to see us we always want to be the first to know if it's a boy or girl, then we get down to the real work. , But if he wants to complain about his gift I can return it and save $100.00 that I paid. OR OR maybe keep it as a gift to myself..........


----------



## Southern by choice

you lovebirds.....    .....


----------



## goodolboy

Oh, aint life swell down in the hills? A guy just don't have a chance in this forum.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

goodolboy said:
			
		

> Oh, aint life swell down in the hills? A guy just don't have a chance in this forum.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

No Lambs today, But my Dear Husband finished my new chicken brooder pen, I think it turned out great and I hope for many years of use out of it, I have 100 Black Austrolorps coming in on March 5th from the hatchery, they will be the first of many to be raised in my new brooder room.

Enjoy,

Shelly May























































PS, Southern my DH is all he says he is.....................


----------



## bonbean01

Those look great!!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Looks really nice.


----------



## EllieMay

Wow!  He did an awesome job!!
I can't wait to see all the little chicks chirping around in there!


----------



## promiseacres

very nice!


----------



## greenbean

That looks great!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Wow really nice!


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Thanks, everyone................... Southern there is enough room for you too,


Shelly May


----------



## Southern by choice

sent you a pm under flockencrazy!


----------



## bonbean01

Really?????  Still no new lambs???  A couple of your ewes looked ready to explode last week...time to have a serious talk with them!


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

, have been everyday for the last two weeks......................


----------



## goodolboy

My brother had this 20.2 lbs lamb last night. I guess he beat our 19.5 last year.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Ya'll are doing something crazy to get anything born at that kind of weight!


----------



## goodolboy

I think it's the KY red clay


----------



## Remuda1

goodolboy said:
			
		

> I think it's the KY red clay


Or the moonshine in the water


----------



## goodolboy

WE DON'T MIX MOONSHINE AND WATER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

*That's right!
Ain't a drop of water in it!!!*


----------



## goodolboy

Livin' life on the good side.


----------



## Southern by choice

Poor ewe.... what the heck????????????

How????????????????????? Is momma ok?


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Loosey Goosey I assume, She is fine and she had the lamb all by her self no assistance, Get it loosey/Goosey.   . She is pure Suffolk wool breed,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,they have some big babies at times.


----------



## Southern by choice

So what is going on with your girls.... really what is their problem? don't they know we are all waiting? It is so inconsiderate. 

I say it is goodolboys fault...he moved the feeder and now they have no strength to lamb!


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## goodolboy

No biggie, I'll take the blame. Heck, I take it for everything else.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## Bridgemoof

Yeah c'mon you guys! Good ol Boy, isn't it kind of embarrassing having a profile that reads 250+ Katahdins, 1 lamb?  I just giggled at that!


----------



## goodolboy

That should all change this weekend when the lamb storm is due to begin. 

Does that read better now?


----------



## Bridgemoof




----------



## bonbean01

Yes...much better 

Wishing you a super great lambing season....lots of healthy lambs with no problems!!!!


----------



## Remuda1

*250+ Registered FAT Katahdins, 1 lamb*


----------



## Southern by choice

just checking in...


----------



## Shelly May

Southern, was thinking about you this am, again sorry about your ducks 

No babies this am, Buttons the white one with black spots, Again has clear 4" long stringy discharge hanging, but she has had this several times in the last two weeks, I can see the babies moving around so I know all is good in there, and we have enough milk to feed at least 4 lambs, HAHA. Maybe thats why the lambs are so big when their born because they won't give them UP


----------



## Southern by choice

I say today...today is the day!  Lambies are coming out today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelly May

You had to go and say that..... I am stuck here at work, now I will be worried all day,


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Shelly May said:
			
		

> You had to go and say that..... I am stuck here at work, now I will be worried all day,


----------



## Southern by choice

Correct me if I am wrong...but weren't you the one who suggested _MOVING_ the feeder?

Your girls are not happy with you two!


----------



## goodolboy

Yep, it was all her idea.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Well, the first ewe at the farm has a water bag haggin'. guess we're within hours of the storm starting. It'll come in slow at first, then a down pour sarting the middle to end of next week.

And the fun begins.

Southern, I think you still have a few minutes to get here with that camera.


----------



## Southern by choice

On my way...sneaking out Callie so Shelly May can see how great the toli's are.

BTW- don't tell D about these conversations. Cal and D are jealous for my attention. 


O yeah..... didn't _someone_ say today was the day???


----------



## bonbean01

Lambies soon!!!!


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Not the ones at home, they just fat.


----------



## Remuda1




----------



## EllieMay

Remuda1 said:
			
		

>


*x2*


----------



## goodolboy

Well sometimes with the early ones there's problems. All I know now is there is one live ram lamb, one dead ram lamb, and maybe(probably not) one still in momma. Shelly May was at the farm till the wee hours(almost a Straw Hat) with the ewe. She had to pull both the lambs. Momma is a first timer, and not wanting to let the ram lamb feed.  Hopfully now that it's calmed down she letting him feed and we'll be able to turn them back out.

With 250 ewes first timers give us the most trouble. Most of the trouble comes from the ewes that try to lamb early. Hopefully things will smooth out the first of the week.


----------



## Southern by choice

Sorry about the one lost ram, and the difficulties. Hoping the momma get cleaned out and easier lambing.
Hopefully Shelly May gets some rest today.


----------



## goodolboy

She was up at 6am getting ready for work. She'll go by the farm and check on her before she comes in. We should have an update in an hour or so.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Sure hope things go smoother from here on out! Poor Shelly May!


----------



## goodolboy

Yea, the week before they're do is always the roughest week of the year.


----------



## goodolboy

Momma past after birth, the ewe is real weak. The lamb is alittle premy, weak in the back legs. Going to take some time to get them back with the flock.

Another set of twins in the front field. First time momma rejected the ewe lamb, and other momma stole it. Gonna take some time to try to get it back on it's momma.


----------



## goodolboy

Oh, Southern your getting behind already on pics. Where are you?


----------



## bonbean01

That's a rough start for sure   Hope all goes super well now 

Wow...can't imagine having that many sheep...you may want to think of getting a small, heated travel trailer out there for lambing time?


----------



## goodolboy

Bon, you offerin' to come sit with them?


----------



## Southern by choice

goodolboy said:
			
		

> Oh, Southern your getting behind already on pics. Where are you?


first...how do you deal with the stress??? 200 due!  


second... McFlurry is giving me a time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He will not take his bottle. I know...my fault... should have never brought the baby in.  So the booger is hollaring.    That why I'm no there..well also 'cause I'm in NC!


----------



## bonbean01

Actually, I wish I could help...if you lived closer to us I would take some night shifts for sure...but would want a little heated area...I'm a weather wimp.  Could be fun if Southern was there too to be the lamb photographer


----------



## goodolboy

Y'all work it out. I'll set you up at the lodge. 

We'd only need ya for 3 weeks or so.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

His brother died at birth. He's the one SH was up all night for. Momma is still real weak and won't get up to feed him. I guess we have our first bottle baby. 






The twins. Black and white is the ewe lamb momma doesn't like. We have her tied up so she can't butt her away when she's feeding. Hopefully tommorow momma will like her.





Just couldn't resist this one. The owners of the lodge.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Is the GP by the water winking or is it missing an eye? We had a GP a few years ago that injured her eye as a puppy and had to have it removed. She was never happy living with the sheep after that. She would open the back door during the night and we'd come down in the morning to find her sleeping on the couch. 

Love the black and white lamb!


----------



## BrownSheep

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Is the GP by the water winking or is it missing an eye? We had a GP a few years ago that injured her eye as a puppy and had to have it removed. She was never happy living with the sheep after that. She would open the back door during the night and we'd come down in the morning to find her sleeping on the couch.
> 
> Love the black and white lamb!


Our dogs are repeat offenders with breaking in to sleep on the couch. We eventually had to invest in the keypad locks.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Is the GP by the water winking or is it missing an eye? We had a GP a few years ago that injured her eye as a puppy and had to have it removed. She was never happy living with the sheep after that. She would open the back door during the night and we'd come down in the morning to find her sleeping on the couch.
> 
> Love the black and white lamb!


We call him One Eye. Nothing wrong with him at all. He is missing the black pigment around that eye. Hard to believe it's that easy to pick out.


----------



## Southern by choice

FlockenCrazy said:
			
		

> His brother died at birth. He's the one SH was up all night for. Momma is still real weak and won't get up to feed him. I guess we have our first bottle baby.  * SO you can't laugh at me anymore.*
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8293_dscf0795.jpg
> 
> The twins. Black and white is the ewe lamb momma doesn't like. We have her tied up so she can't butt her away when she's feeding. Hopefully tommorow momma will like her. * Do you think momma senses something is wrong with it and is refusing that on instinct? *
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8293_dscf0789.jpg
> 
> Just couldn't resist this one. The owners of the lodge.  *Lambs are darling ...but Pyrs are my    and yes the eye is easily noticeable!  You guys aren't gettin' a bit old are ya?*
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8293_dscf0774.jpg


hope it gets better from here..not startin' out too good... so does goodolboy have tonights shift?


----------



## SheepGirl

Cute lambs!!

You know....we expect photos of each and every lamb  But feel free to have like 10+ lambs in a photo for extra cuteness


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

SheepGirl, Southern is takeing all our photos when she gets here, so take it up with her. 

Southern, I don't do night shift.


----------



## Bridgemoof

So cute!


----------



## goodolboy

Update: another set of twins this morning. SH on her way in to work.


----------



## Bridgemoof




----------



## Southern by choice

I need proof....


----------



## goodolboy

Where are you Southern? Your getting behind!!!!


----------



## Shelly May

Hi, you all, I can say that right, not because I live in the South, but because I am talking to more then one person, HaHa.

Firtst: I need to say sorry to all the cattle people out there, Because I have been two days without make-up, No time for that, So all you cattle people your stocks may drop a little this month. 

Second: Oxytocin, No when to use it and when not to, Oxytocin Meds has three uses, Firtst is to induce labor, Second helps Milk let down and more production, Third Helps with clean out of after birth if ewe having problems expelling it. The ewe I had to help pull her babies was a first time momma as goodolboy said, found her 4:00 pm with Not just one water bag hanging but TWO water bags hanging out, she was walking around eating and didn't have a clue that she was going to be having babies.  At 8:00pm checked on her and still eating she still doesn't know, she was not laying down pushing and not having contractions at all, So this is 4 hrs that we KNOW of that she has been like this, no telling how long it really has been, So best decision was to give her a shot of Oxytocin to induce labor, this could still take hours to kick in and start working, or could take a few minuts.

Two hours later, she finally is laying down with contractions and pushing some, two more hours later, now midnight I decided to go in, this is not easy as I was by myself, but she is a Katahdin so she is calm and gentle, First baby was right at the opening when I checked, but ewe is not dialated enough to get the baby out on her own, so I help stretch every thing out and pulled first baby, Alive and weak, Me and momma cleaned baby off, After 45 minutes baby still to weak to stand and suck, so drove home and got bottle with colustrom just in case, came back momma down and pushing again, so I took care of first baby gave it the bottle so he would quit crying.

Around 1:30 am she still has had no luck getting second out, so I went in again, I knew it was bad right away, crown of head was there, not the mouth and no feet, pushed baby back in to get mouth facing correctly, then go head out, need to know if baby was alive, No movement and not breathing, so went in to find the feet, they were both back against the babies belly, So I knew baby was dead and not helping momma come out, got front feet out and pulled baby, it didn't make it, It was alive earlier but stressed out and sufficated because the first one took so long to get out. Second one was Pure white with a Black tear drop under its one eye, So sad. I have a picture but won't post it can pm to anyone that might want to see it. 

After getting everything cleaned up it is now 2:15 am and first baby screaming for some milk, only brought 3 OZ out with me so had to drive home to get more, it is 20 degs out and we are inside the barn, so fed baby and left everyone and went home. Get home around 2:30 am, and DH yelling at me because every time I came home, the wienner dogs went off and barking their heads off and waking him up. Sorry DH, and finally got to sleep at 3:00 am and back up at 5:00 am. No I was not upset with DH as he is the boss at work and has employees working for him and he goes in early to open up shop and gets everyting planned out for the days work, So he needs a clear head.......He works with a lot of blue prints and Numbers.

So after coffee, shower, hair dryed, NO MAKE-UP, dressed and out the door to go break ice and check sheep, NO LAMBS OUT OF THE LAST TWO AT HOME YET, , off to the farm I go. First thing I see when I pulled up was a black and white new lamb in field, and It is crying its head off, so I venture out to see why and walked up on a ewe with a white lamb, so I leave her and go see why other one is crying and find it with its momma, so all is good. So I say a few choice words like dam it, not two singles  So I stand around for a while and observe everyone, momma with white baby full of blood on back side and baby drinking off her, all is good there, turned to watch other set momma talking to lamb and baby still crying its head off trying to follow her but she wont stop and let it nurse, So I looked to see if she had blood or any indication as to the fact that she really had a baby.

NOPE no blood on milk bag, no blood on her back legs, no blood on her inside of her tail, , Looking close she hasn't had her lambs yet, still fat, has no signs of even dropped yet. Then I throw out a few of those choice words again at that ewe and call her a thief. So I have to get these lambs and the two adult sheep out of this pen into a different pen to observe things better. Again I am by my self, but this is not my first RODEO, So I grab the lambs, and put them into an attached lot threw a gate and knew out of the approx 70 ewes in this lot, that the real mommas would hear them cry and come forward. well two mommas came forward and threw the gate, Gesh, so I close gate and watch, and watch and watch. The brown ewe keeps the white one next to her and lets it drink, the tan momma keeps the black and white baby with her, but doesn't let it drink... baby keeps crying, but when it approaches the brown momma she head butts it away, seen this happen several times, some of these hits are hard hits. So I get ear tag Numbers from the mommas and call DH on the phone.

DH is at work, but has his lap top computer with him and has all the ewes lambing records in it, He tells me based on the computer info that the tan ewe had a single baby last year, she was a first time momma then. Now checking the second ewes ear tag number, he tells me she didn't lamb last year, so this is her first lambing. So now I know I am dealing with a thief and a momma with the FIRST TIME STUPIDS as we call it, she must of had one and went to lay down to have the second one and the thief stepped in and stole the first one while she was having second one. 

FYI, we try to start lambing around the first of march, this year my decision, we put the rams in 1 week early because of a schedule and time allowed weekend to get it done in. So because the nights are still cold enough to freeze the water, the ewes will lamb up close to the round bails and the hay waste to keep warm, on above 32 deg nights they will usually leave the whole group and seperate them self and go farther out in the field. So it is common for another ewe that is close to lambing to try to steal a lamb that might not be hers. BUT they usually wont let it drink, they just talk baby talk to eat and try to keep it with and around them. It is important to know the difference when lambing for the shepard..................................................................

Back to the events, I know that I am going to need help to try to get this momma to except her baby back,, DH at work, DD's off to school, so I call ELLIE MAY on the phone, another BYH member, for some help. she is new into sheep and is going to lamb hers in april and could probabley use the experience any ways, doesn't hurt the fact that she too loves little LAMBIES, by the way THANKS Ellie May, So she is on her way out. Mean while I have a bottle with me for the one from last night and I decide to go check him and see how momma was doing and if she was feeding him yet on her own, NOPE she is laying down and having hard contrations because the OXYTOCIN is in full blown mode now, GESH..........that is why I said earlier no when to use it and no when not to use it, I had no choice because of the length of time the water bags where out and they had broke and I still gave her many hrs before giving it to her. So I kinda new this and brought a bottle just incase, so gave baby the bottle, he is still weak, but drank all. 

So as I was still waiting on Ellie May, decided to get the real momma of the two lambs into a yet even small pen for what was to come, and double check a few more things like walk the pasture and look for TWO AFTERBIRTH PILES, another signs that there is only one real momma, got ewe and two babies in smaller pen through another gate, I just love having attached pens and gates to be able to do this kind of stuff when you need to seperate things out. I run the thief momma back into pen with the other ewes and start walking around looking for two after birth piles. Looked every where and I could not find two, hell I couldn't even find one, I could see not finding just one in the wasted hay, but not finding any really tells me that only one ewe lambed. Now the black and white lamb is really hungry and screaming for food and the brown momma keeps butting it with her head, hurry Ellie May and get here. she called and was at my house, and says where are you?????????????????, miss communication as she thought it was one of those fat as---es at the house, those two left have experience and better not give me any trouble.........................No I tell her I am at the other farm, we have three hard to keep track some times for others.

Good god I need a coffee break, this is wearing out my fingers, Thanks Southern for the e-mail telling me you want all the emotional stuff, Ok so everyone take a break and get the Vise of choice. So she now gets to farm and the first thing we need to do is get the baby something to drink so it will shut the heck up, NOTHING WRONG WITH ITS LUNGS!!!!! very healthy lamb, so we hold mamma and get baby under her and the baby (PINK) drinks and drinks and drinks, we let mamma go and watch for a while and all seems good, turn our backs and baby walks over to momma a she slams her against the fence, ouch that hurt, Go we go we try some proven tactics to get her to take the lamb including making her believe she is having another baby, that is something I will explain later if someone needs to know, We tryed every trick in the book and nothing worked, she would be real nice to baby and let it drink if we were standing right there, but turn your back and she would nail it with her head. So baby has a full belly and is laying down, Ellie May wants to see the other big group of ewes in the back pasture, So off we go, after stareing at them awhile I see a ewe with two water bags hanging out of her and she is walking around eating. , so we watch for longer and did see her pawing the ground and thinking about laying down to give birth, So all will be good I hope. After we visit everyone and see babies it is time for ellie may to go, and I need to get to vet to pick up some things, so on our way out we go by the other momma who doen't want her lamb and give her hay and water in the pen with her, and she is still butting the lamb, .

Southern are you tired of reading YET? HaHa, so I head to vets and ellie may heads home and I have one of the wienner dogs in the car as she goes to work with me everyday and I didn't make it to work, at this time I believe its around noon or so, go to vets pick up stuff and head back home to drop the wienner dog off at house, and get some more COFFEE, it is around 2:00 pm now, as vets love hearing my stories and joking with me, they are great people and call me and DH the sheep pro's in the area. So I leave home but not until I Have checked on the fat sheep yet, no lambs UGH!!!!!!!!!!

I drove to other farm (lodge) to do all chores there, feed chickens, feed dogs, water, collect eggs, observe sheep in pasture, Thanks gosh these wont be lambing until June (50 ewe lambs). Head to other farm to check the ewe that had the water bags hanging and do chores there. While driving past my neighbors farm he has cattle I see a cow who is in a sitting postion, really a cow in the sitting position, she must be going to calf is my thoughts, so I keep looking and watching and the cow gets up, and I see nuts hanging , it was a bull and he was scratching his Butt on the growned, that made me smile, then as I drove to other farm I noticed the easter lillys are all blooming out, that made me smile too. Then a thought came to my head a guy from work saw me feeding the weinner dog hotdogs and told me thats CANNIBALISM,   a wienner dog eating a wienner...........................................................
I smiled again and chuckled alittle.

So I get to farm and check on ewe in back lot who had two water bags hanging,  no babies and still walking around eating, Not again I say to my self, so did all chores there and DH shows up from work and we weighed and tagged all lambies and we move the ewe that doesn't want her baby and the lamb she does want into barn and we put a halter and lead rope on her and tie her damned as- up, So she can reach the water and food but she can't turn her head around and Butt no Baby away, They can both drink all night and she won't know which baby it is.      , We do this as a last resort, but has worked, so it was last resort, Once the baby starts to poop and the poop smells like mommas milk all will be good, it might take a day or so but she will except it sooner or later, You can graft a lamb onto a ewe the same way................Just keep your records straight as to who the real momma was and who the foster momma was. Its getting late now and I decided to take the bottle baby home to ensure its getting milk and checked on the one in the field NO LAMBS YET, checked her ear tag number and we all ready know because this field only has ewe in it that have lambed once already that she can have them on her own if all is well. So we went home to eat and so I could catch up on sleep and go to bed early  

This am after all morning things done at home, no lambs from fattsos, head to farm to see what was happening, rained hard most of the night wasn't looking forward to trumpling around in the dark with a flash light, Momma who is tied up laying down with the two lambs next to her, all is good. The ewe I pulled babies from laying down, no new lambs in front field, went to back field to check on momma who should of lambed last night, found her and two new lambs and another momma who was trying to steal one of the new lambs, No not again UGH So I chase the one ewe off and stand between them and the babies are soak and wet and full of MUDD, it was all dry yesterday, and she waited until after the rain had come and made everything a big mudd hole again last night to give birth. 

So I stood there for about 20 mins and momma was taking care of her two new babies and the other momma was hollaring she wanted in the group too! I moved baies up hill some on dryer grown, like there was any of that, but at least they weren't down hill in all the run off water. This ewe has experience so I don't think she will let the other momma steal her babies so off to work I go, as I have catch up work now at work and to all of you on BYH, thats all you get for now SOUTHERN, and maybe next time you wont want a up date of the emotional stuff.


----------



## EllieMay

All's well that ends well.   

I gotta say you guys certainly know your stuff.

And, ShellyMay, you don't have to apologize for hubby yelling about the dogs barking... you've got an awesome hubby and you know it and take good care of him.  Likewise, he's got an awesome wife and he knows it and takes very good care of you.  You, two, make an awesome team!!  

It was a fun experience helping out with the mommas and babies.
Call me anytime!


----------



## bonbean01

Oh man...you have to be exhausted!!!!  

I really could not handle that many by myself...that lamb stealing is something we've dealt with only once and it is a pain in the butt!  Once the thief ewe had her own lamb is was okay, but the rodeo to get her out with the real mom and lamb was something else!!!  There are two of us, yet it was still a rodeo...you need a helper...really wish I lived closer to you 

Nice that EllieMay is close enought to come help!!!!  

As to a weiner dog eating weiners...glad you are keeping your sense of humour...that helps so much!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> must be going to calf is my thoughts, so I keep looking and watching and the cow gets up, and I see nuts hanging , it was a bull and he was scratching his Butt on the growned




Ok nice job Southern!! Took my like an hour to read and I about  had hand cramps! Just one Q, how long did that take to type up? lol


----------



## Shelly May

Took 2 1/2 hrs to type and think and type and take coffee break, the funny part is I left some of it out, my brain isn't back to normal yet....., now that you mension cramps one thing I left out was I stood up for so long over two day period that I have cramps in my buttox, not going to complain about that   , Getting ready to leave work and head to farm, wonder what I am going to find today???????????????????????????????


----------



## goodolboy

Lambiessssssssssssss


----------



## Shelly May

Goodolboy, you haven't even changed your lamb count number yet in your signature, you are behind


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Another set of twins this afternoon.


----------



## Southern by choice

well guys...hadn't gotten back to you because I passed out after reading about it...I was exhausted!  

No..really..I went.. 

I really do wish I could be there for a few days! I know I'd love it.  I figure goodolboy and Shelly May would be entertainment enough... lambies would just be the bonus! 

BTW- Loved the e-mails      forwarded them to Straw!  

Goodolboy ..*you need to get Shelly May a camper so she can just sleep there at the different farms*. That way she won't wake you up...actually it is the weenie dogs... I'll save my comments about them. 

 for lambies!


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## CrazyFlocksters

New lambies of the day. Two sets of twins.

Southern, check your PM


----------



## bonbean01

awwww...how sweet!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

OMG SHELLY MAY___  THE MINI-SERIES!   Wow, I am so amazed you were able to recount that whole story. I read the whole thing with my breath held! So much running around trying to keep everything straight, I can't even imagine how you do it! Here I am worrying about 1 or 2 sheep that might lamb during the night..wow. 

WOW!!!!!  That's all I can say.


----------



## Remuda1

Shelly, you da bomb!! LOL, so glad things turned out okay after all of that. Congrats on all of the newcomers and best wishes on all that are to come.  Thanks for keeping us posted, loved reading about it all .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yes SM, they were great. lol Soo funny


----------



## goodolboy

SHE HAD TRIPLETS LAST NIGHT


----------



## Bridgemoof




----------



## goodolboy

3 more sets of twins at the farm.

And the down pour has begun.


----------



## Royd Wood

Great news

My fat sheep is still fat with a holstein udder


----------



## Bridgemoof

Down pour is right! I'm glad it's the weekend, hope Shelly May doesn't have to work. How many ewes did you guys breed? This is only the beginning, isn't it? I can't even imagine!


----------



## goodolboy

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Down pour is right! I'm glad it's the weekend, hope Shelly May doesn't have to work. How many ewes did you guys breed? This is only the beginning, isn't it? I can't even imagine!


180 due starting today. 50 ewe lambs the first of June.

SH is off today, but it won't really start to rain till mid week. I leave Wensday.  She'll hate me by Friday.


----------



## SheepGirl

Yeah for babies


----------



## bonbean01

Congratulations!!!!  I truly thought that wide load gal was going to have at least 4!!!!  Can't wait to see what that neat coloured black and white ewe has...wonder if lambs will have their mama's colouring?  

Sorry about the rain...that never helps.


----------



## goodolboy

And another set of twins
Keep an eye on my signature for the running total.
We'll try to post pics tonight, as long as we're not in the field.


----------



## Bridgemoof

I've been keeping an eye on your signature! Love the question mark...  That's a far cry from what you had a few days ago..1 lamb. 

And so you are leaving Shelly May to handle this all herself? I have no doubt she can, but ohhhh I would hate you too!


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

15 today total so far. Got to get them in the computer spredsheet. More later.


----------



## promiseacres

Such pretty lambies! I cannot imagine lambing out that many.....hope you guys sleep some this month


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Hi everyone, I will try to get pictures posted tonight after dark when I can't see sheep lambing any more, I just stopped in to get a bite to eat, Have to keep my strength up ya know. I have one ewe in pasture that has had water bag hanging for several hours now, she will lamb tonight just hope its before dark.    The pictures won't be the greatest but you will get the idea, some mommas lead their babies off if I try to stand there and get the perfect shot, this makes it real hard, but I will get at least one picture for all born now (good or bad photo) and later when momma's are tired of the little farts I will get better ones. 

Had 48 more rolls of hay delivered today, we were going to be short, we were down to 2 week supply left, and were panicing, bad this was trying to find hay this late in the winter season, we paid a high price for them..............  we do have some nice looking brown/white babies, several pure white, a few black, Just love seeing all the colors. Need to cut this short as I need to get back out there I will post pics later.


SHELLY MAY


----------



## bonbean01

Whew!!!  That is so many in one day...yes...eat well...you need your strength


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Pictures on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

[im
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










All thirteen born today, getting a run of the brown and white,  Enjoy

Shelly May


----------



## marlowmanor

FlockenCrazy said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8293_dscf0818.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8293_dscf0810.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8293_dscf0807.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8293_dscf0803.jpg
> 
> [imhttp://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8293_dscf0812.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8293_dscf0814.jpg
> 
> 
> All thirteen born today, getting a run of the brown and white,  Enjoy
> 
> Shelly May


I like the brown and white spotted one in the 2nd picture. Do you know if it's a boy or girl?
Congrats on all the healthy lambs!


----------



## bonbean01

Thank you for the photos!!!!!  So glad I came back online just to check for your photos...adorable lambies!!!!!


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

marlowmanor,..... I believe it is a girl or it was the brown and white one in the picture below that one, I will check ear tag # tomorrow and let you know for sure, There was 4 girls today and 9 boys. 

Bonbean01, Sorry it took so long to get them up, I was having a brain fart, and couldn't remember how to get them to load, The harder and harder I tried the worse it was getting, No one else has ever had that happen before have they?????????  I know you were expecting color out of the big black ewe, I was too, but no she gave us a pure white one, and one is chocolate brown, and the third is a red rusty brown color, Nothing to write home about. Still hoping for nice color out of the big fat white one with the black spots.


Shelly May


----------



## Bridgemoof

They are beautiful, and so healthy and happy looking! The sun is shining, good for you!


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Off to the farm.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Can't wait to see today's lamb count!  Hope everything goes well!


----------



## EllieMay

Yeah!
Can't wait to hear what the count is today.
We're keeping track!!


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

4 singles, 2 twins, 2 labor, gotta go


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Singles


----------



## bonbean01

Lambing storm???  Sounds more like a lambing BLIZZARD!!!!!  Wow...so many already and more coming


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Ok, one more single(huge, had to help momma get it out), one with twins(may have one more, one set of twins, and one set of twins(still born). Man, I don't know what the day total was. 13?


----------



## Bridgemoof

That's FLOCKIN CRAZY!  Good work you guys...and ewes, of course. 

It's so fun watching your numbers go up and up!


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

The total for the day 2/24/13 was 16 we lost the two still born ones, had a momma trying all day to lamb, she couldn't do it on her own, pulled a big baby out, thought she was going to just have one because it was so big, baby is alive, but later I went back to check on her and she had another hanging out ( breach) back wards , had to help pull it out also, the baby didn't make it, so we lost a total of three today, so 13 alive, I got pictures of the first eight from earlier today, but the last 5 I will have to get pictures tomorrow and post. 

FYI, when I post pictures if there is one baby in picture it is a single, if two or more in picture they are twins/trips, I will try to make notes if it had a sibling that died, Some of the singles today were first time momma's, but not all. It has been such a long busy stressful day with the loss of the three and trying to keep up with all other chores. I am really exhausted physically/mentally. 

I would like everyone to know that the one baby below with the black eye and spots, DOES have two black eye's and the tips of both ears are black plus his poka dots, I just try to get a quick picture and try to get their sibs in the picture together, these babies are cuter than my pictures are displaying, it is just hard to get sibs to both look good at same time. Again I promise group pictures later for more cuteness overload.. We pulled two big live lambs today, the black lamb below is one of them, weight was 11 lbs 4 oz, I will post picture of the second one tomorrow evening, as it is one that was born later in the day and don't have picture yet. 


Enjoy, SHELLY MAY


----------



## BrownSheep

Wanna send me some of those spotted babies?


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Brownsheep, Will get back to you in about 8 weeks


----------



## bonbean01

They are just too darling!!!!  Congrats on them all and sorry you lost some 

Are you ready to pass out yet?????  So many all at the same time!!!!


----------



## SheepGirl

FlockenCrazy said:
			
		

> Brownsheep, Will get back to you in about 8 weeks


Me too! I want some! How much do you sell ewe lambs for?


----------



## goodolboy

We have a call list we put people on. It's quite long right now. If you would like on it, go to our website and fill out the "Contact Us".

Ewe lambs will be sold for $325 this year.

Shelly May just called. Buttons(the white ewe with black spots at home) is haveing her third lamb as I post.    

The wide load sign is now available.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Maybe there will be more than 3???


----------



## goodolboy

Huge third one, she had to help alittle to get the front feet started. All's good.  She left to check the farm. DD will check on the triplets before she heads to school.


----------



## EllieMay

Yeah!  BUTTONS!!!!


----------



## goodolboy

Ellie May, Please   call Shelly May.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## promiseacres

thanks for sharing, very cute lambs! It's great that you guys share your "life" farming to those of us with hobby farms!


----------



## bonbean01

Can't wait to see the spotted wide load gal's lambies colouring!!!


----------



## goodolboy

one brown, one white, one black. No mixes


----------



## bonbean01

Well nuts...I was hoping they'd all look like their Mama...but I bet they are cuties


----------



## Shelly May

Hello everyone just now getting to work, UGH!!!!!, work has to be easier than Lambing,  So we have Triplets at home this am  from Buttons as goodolboy said, Went to farm to check everyone, UGH,UGH,UGH. babies everywhere, first lot I see one with no momma, screaming its head off, I then see several momma's with singles, so I take ballbaby and put it with the momma's that only have one brand new baby, one at a time. I go around to several momma's and no such luck getting anyone to claim it, they all just head butted it away. So then I take it around to the momma's with new twins, No luck there, , So guess whats at work with me now??? it is a girl and she is hugh, sad thing is now she can't be registered because we don't know which ewe she came from. , So she is going to have to be a commercial ewe lamb. New babies every where in second lot, One dead and froze, momma's walking around with waterbags hanging out, GESH......

Brownsheep/Bonbean01-----TWO more this am with black eyes, ears, and black poka dots just like the picture I posted the other day......all three have different mommas and a sibling of another color. have more white ones this am, and more brown and white mixed this am..... also have black ones....
Pictures will come MAYBE MIDNIGHT TONIGHT, , Still owe 5 baby pictures from yesterday evenings lambs, UGH, Southern why are you not here taking pictures?? It sure would free up some of my time for me  Gotta get some work done now (AT WORK) try to update again tonight.


----------



## goodolboy

Shelly May is off to the house and farms. May have an update before I leave.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

I think a 24 total today.


----------



## bonbean01

Wow!!!!!  Sooooooo many lambs!!!!  Can't wait for photos, but I know this is exhausting....and yes...I'm jealous


----------



## Bridgemoof

You're up to 58 lambs total


----------



## CocoNUT

those polka dotted ones are sooo cute!


----------



## SheepGirl

....you're getting behind on pictures!


----------



## bonbean01

One of these years, we are all going to have to pack up and head up there...stay at the Lodge...help with lambing, and indulge ourselves with all that lambie cuteness!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Wow!!!!!  Sooooooo many lambs!!!!  Can't wait for photos, but I know this is exhausting....and yes...I'm jealous


*x2*


----------



## goodolboy

Anyone that would like to show up and help is more than welcome. It's real hard just to get everything done before the sun goes down. Shelly May is doing a great job. I really wish I could help her more. We are just really busy right now. It's raining today  and is going to get real cold tonight  Just what we need  

Well back after it. I'll try to update after she calls in.


----------



## EllieMay

What time in the AM are you guys out at the old farm each morning??


----------



## Shelly May

This am update, Not sure exactley how many new babies, confirmed is (6) of them, with all the rain this am, babies are all hiding up against the round bales of hay and I did not want them to have to get up out of their cozy spots, but the six new confirmed are out in the field with their momma's, as these momma's haven't brought them up close yet. 

Two ewe's where in labor lambing when I was there, one was under a leanto, and the other was out in the field, Then the rain started pouring down, and the one under the leanto was hiden by A whole bunch of ewe's that ran for cover, GESH now I can't see her, she is not a first timer and she is a real good mom, so not really worried to bad, Okay maybe just a little , the other one in the field lambing is a first time I believe, hope she does well with hers.

Really for information sake, I believe the rain has helped, as momma's are sticking closer to the new borns, better then a dry day.  Yesterday no rain and we had 5 abandoned babies, So we are up to five lambs on bottles 

Now as you all know, the two wide loads at home, where their for udder issues, and I had to keep an eye on these ewe's to see if they were going to have the same problem this year. They both had triplets Yeah!!!!, But my worst nightmare came true, both ewe's have one bad teat again, So two good teats between two ewe's and (6) babies, Well that ain't gonna work, UGH, so I am leaving them on their momma's, and supplementing them part time. So I am bottle feeding a total of eleven babies, This takes alot of time and we have full time jobs , I promise I will get pictures soon, But we work for a family owned business so I can come in late and leave early if I need too. 

By the way, the wide load black ewe had triplet boys, and the wide load white ewe with spots had triplet girls, funny isn't it?, Stressful yes, but I will have the five abandoned lambs trained to self feed off of bucket this weekend, this will free up a couple of hours a day.


My DH job takes him out of town, He is leaving me wednesday morning and won't be back until saturday, , Ellie May has volunteered to help me out in the evenings for taging, weighing, recording, ect with newly born lambs. Thank you Ellie May  That will probabley be something people would want to film me and her out there chasing lambies, these Katahdins are fast at birth, and sometimes not easy to catch, I am sure it will be a real hoot to watch us. 

Maybe one of these days will be a little slower and between the two of us we can get some pictures, there is a lot of color out there thats for sure!!!!!

Well got to get back to my day job, so I will or goodolboy/Flockencrazy will update later this evening.


----------



## bonbean01

Wow...are you ready to drop yet from exhaustion???   I would so love to come help...how come you don't live closer to me????  So...how many more to lamb left??  

And yes...those newborns get fast pretty quickly...amazes me when they are less than an hour old, have already nursed and then do some frisky hopping around so early!!!!


----------



## Shelly May

Are you sure you want to know that answer bon, 140 at least, due anytime, 50 more in June.


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Bridgemoof

Next year I am SOOO gonna be there to help you guys!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Next year I am SOOO gonna be there to help you guys!


Me too lol


----------



## Shelly May

NEW LAMBIES EVERY WHERE THIS AM,  suppose to be real cold today, they are calling for a little snow not much, but when I get off work for this evenings weather they are calling for RAIN all during the evening hrs , Goodolboy left out of town this am and I think I am going to have a nervous break down, , You all can add about 20 new lambs to goodolboys count, between what was born last night and this am. He will up date when he returns or if he has time in the Motel in the evenings. Ellie May is suppose to come help this pm, not sure how much we will be able to get done but we will do are best. Yesterday evening events and update on somethings, watched a ewe trying to have her second lamb for a long time, the first one was up and running around and bugging the SH-T out of her, everytime she would try to have the second lamb that first one would start to follow a different ewe around and she the momma would have to go chase it down, , and then she would try to get back to consontrate on having the second one, we watched this happen for about 45 min, finally poor ewe had the second one standing up. 

Baby came out with sac still covering its face, momma busy with first one again, as it was off again,, she came back and started licking the second one on its butt, but the sac is still covering the face, goodolboy ran over got sac off face, cleared mouth and nose, its breathing and momma licking, but baby #1 is pestering her again, second baby not getting attention from momma, I watched this for about another 45 mins, baby now cold and wet and momma not doing enough to help it,(because 1st brat is a hand full). 

Mean while another ewe had been in labor at same time, we were keeping an eye on her as well, she finally gave up trying to get baby out and was eating hay, GESH...... so we new enough time had passed that we were going to have to help, caught her and pulled a hugh ram lamb out of her, must of been 12-13 lbs, we will weigh today as it was late and she needed to clean it off and bond with her baby before we go taking it from her to do all that needs to be done, her ear tag # told us she was a first timer. with a baby that big hope she didn't have a second one, as it was going to need alot of milk to fill it up 


After tagging and weighing more new babies that were born while we were at work, all seems ok, ACCEPT the second baby that the other ewe had was still not doing well, I just wanted to HOG tie that first one as it was still being trouble for momma, to much time has passed now, baby is chilled and not in good shape, So I had to get it, take it home and get it warmed up, then get it fed and get it up and standing. Several hours later baby is doing great, but has not stood up yet.

So this am I didn't need alarm clock, as the baby was up and screaming for more food, STANDING and screaming, all is well but another bottle baby,
next year instead of putting breeding rams in 1 week early, if everyone can't be there that weekend, well I will wait and put them in one week late, this cold and rain is causing problems, not so much the rain, but the cold ground sucks the life out of babies if momma doesn't get them cleaned off fast enough and up drinking.....Lambing this many sheep at once all can't be perfect, but warmer weather cuts down alot of issues, I have learned my lesson. 

This am I seen at least 5 new sets of twins, I am sure there was more but they were cuddle up next to momma and staying warm, but the 5 sets I seen were all just born and up trying to find their legs and a teat, but one set in perticullar, was born right up against the electric fence, all of are border fenceing is woven wire, and most of are paddocks are woven wire accept one, and this is the paddock one group of ewes are lambing in. Really hope those new born twins don't back into the electric fence as they are still wet and that would be one heck of a jolt  guess it will ensure their hearts are pumping good....... 

Now a quick update on the bottle babies at home, YEAH!!! I have four trained to self feed on the bucket already , that cuts out some of my time that I need elsewhere..

Well, I need to get back to my day job, will update again later................

Welcome back STRAW


----------



## Bridgemoof

Shelly May you are dong a fantastic job!  So much to take care of and watch. And no matter what we do, it always seems we learn the hard way and want to do it different next time, but next time there will be something else. I hope you are getting enough rest, can't imagine having a full time job with all that going on!

That's great you have the bottle babies feeding off the auto feeder. 

I am so amazed at what you guys are doing! Keep up the good work, but don't have a nervous breakdown. It will be over soon!


----------



## bonbean01

Shelly May...all I can say after reading that...wow...amazing...and I too am impressed how you can do this with a full time job   

You guys had quite a night and morning...and now goodoldboy is gone for a few days and you are alone there???  Glad Ellie May is able to come help you!!!!

Thank you for taking the time to post your lambings...first thing I came to check on here 

No nervous breakdowns allowed...as Bridge said...this won't last forever...hang in there


----------



## goodolboy

Well I'm at tha hotel finally. No word from my loving DW. I hope all is well with her and Ellie May. I'll update the lamb count when she calls me. Well.....if she calls me.

I'm in the great town of Columbus, IN.  All I can say is I'm real glad when I get to get back to the hills.


----------



## bonbean01

When DH and I drove from Florida to Canada to visit my relatives we always took a new route to see more of the US...I remember how very beautiful Kentucky was and those rolling hills...awesome scenery...we went that route coming back home too just to catch that Kentucky beauty


----------



## goodolboy

Yea, I just love that we finally own so of those hills. I've travel all over this half of the US, and I'd live no where else. Just love it.


----------



## goodolboy

She tagged about 14 tonight, didn't get to a dozen or so. She'll update everyone in the morning I'm sure.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Here are a few bad pictures. All of these lambs are at home. Buttons( white ewe black spots) picture of her and her triplets. Black one with white cap is hard to see, it is laying against feed bowl. This ewe is still a fatty, you wouldn't think she had triplets. Included a few pictures of bottle babies on self feeding bucket now. Two lambs in the cages are still in the house, they have not made it to the bucket yet. Update more in the morning. Enjoy.


----------



## Shelly May

Good Morning everyone, Sorry about bad pictures my camera was acting funny, think I may have hit a button somewhere and got it out of ajustment  , Any ways me and Ellie May tagged 14 lambs last night, it was cold and wet and really muddy, we spent most of the time falling on our butts, we were covered in mudd head to toe, spent more time on the ground than we did standing up. 

Wanted to get you byher's some pictures, but got to late and babies where wet and muddy, they would have been ugly pictures, so when we were done with all we could do, getting late. we went to house so Ellie May could see the two sets of triplets that the wide loads had, so took a few pictures of them and those two wide loads look like they are still pregnant... 

Took a few pictures of the babies that I now have bucket trained so you all can see this for your self and some of you who have to work full time can benefit from this. All these lambs at home are clean so I wasn't embarassed by them , Have two of them in the house not ready for bucket yet, but will be on bucket by the weekend, Note always use cold milk in your self feed buckets, as it keeps babies from overeating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Me and Ellie May will be back at it again this evening as there are ALOT of new babies out there again this am, and we left several from yesterday that weren't done yet.

Note: Ellie May, was in awh yesterday and she was so amazed at all that was happening and seeing all those babies that I lost her attention on the job sometimes, she would just be standing there and wanting to pick the babies up and dry them off and cuddle them in her coat and watching momma's deliver new babies while see was there, she was watching and watching and watching....some times I forgot she is new into sheep. But she was a great help to me and I just need to go out and get her those horse blinders that they put on horses  

This am guess what I got, MORE LAMBS  they are everywhere, have you ever heard any one say to their livestock, SLOW DOWN, give me abreak, UGH!

Cold and snow here this am, not looking forward to this at all, have pulled and used so many leg muscles you wouldn't believe it, we wear coveralls, and muck boats, and try to run in 6 inches of mudd, and use muscles that we never even knew we had. , and eating supper at 8:30 pm most nights now I am gaining weight because hitting the bed right after you eat turns into fat , so carrying a extra few pounds doesn't help............

Need to get back to day job for a few, will update later...... 

See above post for pictures


----------



## EllieMay

Shelly May said:
			
		

> Note: Ellie May, was in awh yesterday and she was so amazed at all that was happening and seeing all those babies that I lost her attention on the job sometimes, she would just be standing there and wanting to pick the babies up and dry them off and cuddle them in her coat and watching momma's deliver new babies while see was there, she was watching and watching and watching....some times I forgot she is new into sheep. But she was a great help to me and I just need to go out and get her those horse blinders that they put on horses


   

Today I'm wearing blinders AND ear plugs.

You gotta understand that when you (*I*) walk out into a field covered in babies (a *gabillion *of 'em) and half of them are crying for momma, all you (*I*) wanna do is grab 'em and keep 'em warm till momma FINALLY decides she wants to come tend to her baby.  I got so mad at those moms just ignoring their babies!!   
Like I told you last night, we need to create a Powerpoint presentation to teach these moms to STAY WITH THEIR BABIES!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*Okay, so today is tough-love day!  Those moms/babies are ON THEIR OWN!!!*


----------



## bonbean01

Whew!!!!  You are soooooooo going to need a vacation after this   Lambie photos are so adorable...I mean adorable!!!!   I was hoping Buttons would have triplets that all looked just like her...love her unusual spots...and yeah...our ewes still look pregnant after they lamb too.

Despite the cold and mud...I bet Ellie May was in lambie heaven!!!  I'd probably need horse blinders too...just so much lambie cuteness   I'm not new to sheep, but have a small flock and with a super large flock like yours and so many lambs...oh yeah...so, if I can ever come help will bring horse blinders for sure 

Very clever bottle bucket!  That one white lamb with the black polka dots looks like it has my name on it...ewe or ram lamb?  Love it's spots!!!!

Glad it is the weekend coming up soon and I wouldn't worry too much about eating late and putting on any weight...bet you are losing weight with all that excersize!!!!  

Take some time to relax...deep breaths...and put a hot tub soak in your schedule somewhere...know all about pulling muscles you never knew you had until you do some break dancing moves slipping in mud!


----------



## Shelly May

Thanks Bon, the white one with spots on bucket is a RAM lamb, but I have aleast 4 of them now that look just like that and some are EWE lambs, I promise when the weather clears up and everyone looks dry and cute, I will get pictures of them all,  and yes I do have a very big spa tub in my master bedroom that I might need to use when this is all over with  don't have time to even use it right now, that could be more time out tagging/wieghing lambies. 

Just looked at calendar a minute ago, NO NO NO, I have 100 baby chicks coming in 6 days from the hatchery, (australorps)  I so need a vacation!!!!!


----------



## Shelly May

I am going to leave early today around 2:00 est, to try to get a start on all that needs to be done, please send prayers that I stay on my feet today,  , Just found out there will be a third party also, Maybe she can take photo's, as she has a bad knee and has no buisness chasing lambs


----------



## goodolboy

My DDDDDDW HAS HER PHONE OFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Well she's BUSY, duh.


----------



## goodolboy

She was to e-mail me the lamb #'s from yesterday. It didn't make it thru. Now I'll be two days behind. 4hrs of work. I have to keep up or I'll never get caught up.

It's not like she has anthing else to do. 

Love ya more honey. Just a joke


----------



## goodolboy

She just called. count is at 92+


----------



## purplequeenvt

That is a lot of lambs!


----------



## goodolboy

I just thought of something, I bet we are the only ones on this forum that looks at a lambs ears to tell if we have new ones.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Yup! I do that all the time! Oh look, a new lamb, wait....it has a tag. Nevermind.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Had this Idea, needed to get lambs away from round bale feeders, as this is where they cuddle up for warmth, on the ground up against feeder, while momma's are out running around eating out of different feeder, or roaming pasture trying to see if the grass grew 1/8" over night and they want to be the first to get it. , So had the hay guy come out to farm and unroll a few bales in pastures. 
Yeah, this worked momma's and babies now together and babies have more hay to cuddle in as it rolled out everywhere. As hay guy was rolling hay out in back field I decided to go to car and get camera and snap a few photo's, I just got a few and you have to look under momma's legs/behind them/laying down in hay, some babies are hidden. Maybe we should make a game of it, count how many babies you find,   , Several are real muddy but I have already told you that. 

Bonbean01, just happen to catch site of one of those spotted ones you like leaping through air and snapped a quick picture for you, this is just a teaser for you all to see all the cuteness running around.  , Ellie May did a real good job today, but we had time to gauck a little more today while hay man was putting out hay, Oh DH, I had hay guy come out and put hay out for me since you are out of town. This was just one area of babies, will get more soon. My third party who did show up, has a bad knee and could walk out in the muddy area to take pictures as she was a fraid she would end up on her butt.


----------



## SheepGirl

I love all of the red/brown and white spotted babies. They're the prettiest!


----------



## bonbean01

OH!!!!!  The cuteness!!!!  I can hardly stand it!!!      

Love those spotted ones, and that jumping one is just way too cute!!!!  I'm on cuteness overload!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt

I love spotted babies!


----------



## marlowmanor

Ok, trying to play the how many lambs in the photo game is too crazy!  I think I counted 15 in the second shot, 7 in the first I think. I quit after the second shot trying to count all the lambs!  Love all the different colors!


----------



## promiseacres

lambies! very very cute!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That's so neat.

@Goodolboy
Did Shelly May tell you about the PM I sent her?


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh the pictures are great! SOOOO cute!  LOL at Bon's little spotted one leaping through the air!


----------



## Shelly May

Update: Straw PM me saying he had a dream that he had a black Katahdin lamb, that he got from us, We all know he is a goatie, so he said he had no idea why he had that dream. . Of course I told him I could fullfill his dreams as I had alot of black lambs.. One of my breeding rams is almost all black, and I have another that is black and white...... so lots of black babies  The almost pure black ram bred 48 ewes, and the black and white ram bred 43 ewes....Straw they do better in pairs 

Glad everyone had a cuteness overload, and this was just one area of momma's, they are in such big lots and scattered hard to get all in photos, would run around and take more but it takes so long TO UPLOAD THEM ON THIS SITE , as many of you all ready know, Ellie May took a picture of a really nice looking colored lamb we were tagging only one of its color so far, maybe she will post it today? , Southern I told her not to get my face in photo,  I will try to get more tonight, no promises, depends how many babies we have to chase and tag. I believe Ellie May and myself have tagged 30 babies so far together, since DH has been gone....UGH

This am, to funny, all the momma's and babies where all bedded down on the long line of hay that was rolled out yesterday, LOOKED like they were in line waiting to buy TICKETS / or PURCHASE something that was going on sale     just to cute..... Okay back to the day job.....


----------



## EllieMay

*It was difficult holding the cute little wriggle monster.















It was fine once it got back with momma.














And off they went . . . 








. . . into the sunset.




*


----------



## EllieMay

This momma was such a good mommy.


----------



## Shelly May

Thanks for posting those pictures you took of that one, and she is a girl, she is charcoal colored, and momma was real mad at us for taking her and tagging/weighing her. good momma, only one of this charcoal color so far......But we didn't have any sun out, just an exspression thingy. Sure could of used some.....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No! I can't have sheep lol Though that ones looks close. I need to see it's tail to be sure. ha Has to be a longer tail


----------



## Southern by choice

Haven't really been able to post... but have been following!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love all the colors!    How big are your sheep? They look gigantic! 

Oh..need to send you an e-mail... which one? pm me with the one you want me to use..it won't be til tonight.


----------



## Shelly May

I have missed you Southern, but your health is more important than posting,  and you were busy with your web site, average Katahdin ewe is 150-180 lbs, we have a few smaller, and a few Larger.... Some of the big ones you are looking at in photo's are still very much Pregant, Most will be carrying twins, only had 25 last year that were ewe lambs that didn't get pregant, so those 25 only expecting singles out of them, balance twins or better. Most important thing is I am trying to show everyone is that Katahdins are great at field lambing and don't need all the barn space that people are afraid that they need to spend money on and have, They don't......I now only have 5 bottle babies alive, the little white one in cage passed, but of these I am sure that 3 of them would have been fine if I hadn't let the mother instinct in me grab them up and take them home , I am such a worry wart and really don't have to be, the Katahdins are great mom's and they make are life easier with the full time jobs. 

I will PM you with the e-mail address to use 

PS take your time recovering/don't clean everything


----------



## bonbean01

Loved the photos!!!!  That red ewe with the charcoal cutie lamb looks much like my ewe Jess...except yours has shed off better than Jess has.  Just in the past week I've noticed Jess shedding off much better and I told her today that she may want to wait on anymore shedding as it's going to be cccccccccooooolllllldddd this weekend.

Would be nice if your girls gave you at least one night off from lambing!


----------



## goodolboy

Yea Bon, I don't think that'll happen.  Wishful thinkin' though. Updated lamb count.


----------



## bonbean01

Wow!!!!!  So many lambs...if we had more land and if we were younger, I would be so tempted to increase our little herd big time...lots of work...lots of lambing...but...loads and loads of utter cuteness!!!  They are beautiful


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Loads and loads of UDDER cuteness. lol


----------



## bonbean01

Straw...I thought the same thing after I posted...old brain is showing it's age


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Woke up to snow this am, still snowing now,  , Went to farm where babies are being born to check everyone, snapped a few photos on the way there, well the ewes aren't going to give me that break I need, several born in the snow, set of Triplets in back lot, momma trying to get them clean, appears one is dead, sac still covering the face, front lot momma with new baby as I can see the umbilical cord hanging, looks like second one snug under hay bale, I won't go close so I don't make them nervous and make those little cold lambs try to keep up with momma if she tries to run, So I stayed back to get a few photos, dogs seem to like it, as they love the cold, these are 3 of the 6 at this lambing farm. Just one more thing to deal with with DH gone, Ellie May taking weekend off, as I will have daughter home from school to help today, Think I will wait until later to tag/weigh, I need to let new babies get that important colostreum in them. Snapped a few pictures of the house on my way back home, that roof is supposed to be black, UGH, !!!!!!! 


Ellie May and I took a Photo for Straw Hat last Night will Post later Keep a look out for it (straw)


SHELLY MAY


----------



## bonbean01

Snow here too this morning when I woke up...all winter not one flake of snow..now in March we get some?  Strangee weather.  Up to 33 degrees now and it's melting already and dripping off the roof of the house.

Those ewes are just not going to catch you a break and give you a bit of a time out, are they?  You must be ready to drop already!!!!  Eat well, stay warm, and don't get sick!


----------



## EllieMay

Nice pics of your place in the snow.
We had a light blanket of snow this morning, too.
It's noon now and it's all melted.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Straw will this lamb fill all your dreams,      She weighed a little over 10 lbs, and has a long tail. Included picture of how we field weigh lambs.....

Shelly May


----------



## Bridgemoof

I can just see Straw weighing Moses with one of those Flockin! 

Hope the babies are all doing well today!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Gosh this is so weird but yep that'e her. Can I have her? lol


----------



## Southern by choice

Completely missed this! Love the lil baby lambie...so cute!  Cool hand scale!


----------



## bonbean01

Yes Straw...that lamb has your name on it...you best get it and be well rounded   If I was going to be well rounded, would need Little Mo 

So Crazyflocksters...is the lambing slowing down yet???  How many more to go?

Crazyflocksters is just too perfect a name with your lambing storm


----------



## goodolboy

I got on this forum a month or so ago. I didnt think that I would enjoy it at all when I got on. Since, I have met a lot of really nice people, with some great stories, some real problems, and some great information. Thats why it was hard for me to make this decision.

Goodolboy has decided to leave this forum. I am too old, and busy to put up with the petty stuff that is going on here. I just dont have the time to invest in something that a few people are trying to ruin. The Mods have their work cut out for themselves on this forum. They will never make everyone happy on here, but they will need to decide what they want this to be. There are a lot of great people on here. Its just a shame that a few bad apples can ruin the whole batch.

I could stay on here and try to ignore it but sooner or later it would all come to a head and I would post something I would regret. Its better to get out before that happens. If I have ever offended anyone on here I would like to say Im sorry. I am a bit of a cut up, and its hard to get jokes across on here sometimes. After this post I will not log back on to this forum, so there is no reason to respond to it.

Anyone that would like to stay in contact with me can reach me through my website. Questions, advise, sheep inquires, or just to say hi, all are welcome.

I would like to send out special thanks to Straw, Southern, bon, RTG, SheepGirl, Bridge, and Royd. All of you have great knowledge and are a real asset to this forum.

See ya, from down in the hills, goodolboy(Jeff)


----------



## marlowmanor

CrazyFlocksters said:
			
		

> Straw will this lamb fill all your dreams,      She weighed a little over 10 lbs, and has a long tail. Included picture of how we field weigh lambs.....
> 
> Shelly May
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8293_imag0428.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8293_imag0425.jpg


What kind of weight thing is that? Where did you get it and how much did it cost? Would love to have a weight thing to weigh kids at birth.


----------



## Shelly May

As most of you know goodolboy and flockincrazy are the same person, day time and night time computers being used, Shelly May is his wife, now I hope you are all straight on that, Well someone complained about the name flockincrazy, and that person knows who they are, and on Saturday night the MODS sent him a PM saying that the name offended someone and he needed to change it.

FockinCrazy, Means FLOCK a group of sheep, we have 250 adults, Crazy because people think thats crazy to have so many, (in a fun way). It took him two days to come up with that name, FlockinCrazy, It had nothing to do with anything vulgar, but someone complained, I believe it was mentioned that kids will see it and think vulgar thoughts.....

Well they allow (MODS).... they allow people to put up pictures of their animals female private parts on here (Vigi--a) all the time, and kids are seeing pictures of nothing but vigin---s and I have always wondered how these parents are explaining that to their kids, but not explaining FlockinCrazy name meaning?.......Female private parts are worse than the user name....IMO

So he has decided to leave and not complain about things, I for one will miss his humor, and his site, keeping people up with the numbers of lambs being born........also his education on raising a big flock of sheep and how things are done when you have this many, any where from health to rearing of lambs and everything in between, keeping records, deciding who makes the top 10% ram lambs all the way to tax time... He has alot of info that wasn't shared yet as he was fairly new to site and lambing is just now accuring.

I (shelly may) feel we have started something here and need to finish (this lamb thread) and how bigger farms do it, to show people it can be done and how... but I can't do it without his help, as I am with the new lambs so much as many are still being born, and have my hands full. I will update and post pictures of things that might be benifical to sheep farmers as they come up.. I have heard comments on the colors of Katahdins and people didn't know that they come in so many colors, I have posted pictures of the self feeding buckets, and have had comments on that, I have had comments on the weighing scale used to weigh lambs in the field, I have had comments on the size of the Katahdins on are farm... Seems to me that we are giving good or important info people just weren't aware of......


I have made many friends on here and will continue to comment on their sites and finish what I have started but my DH will be missed by me most of all !!!! (over something like a user name) that someone didn't understand...I will sign out now as I have tears rolling down my face.... THANKS MODS...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sorry to hear that goodolboy. I know I sure enjoyed you on here and I know others did too. 

Thanks for the heads up and I will be keeping in touch. Have a great day! (and healthy lambs)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> Well they allow (MODS).... they allow people to put up pictures of their animals female private parts on here (Vigi--a) all the time, and kids are seeing pictures of nothing but vigin---s and I have always wondered how these parents are explaining that to their kids, but not explaining FlockinCrazy name meaning?.......Female private parts are worse than the user name....IMO


I agree with you.

So sorry it came to this because someone has to be a total jerk. FlockenCrazy? Really ppl? Come on.


Shelly May, PM being sent.


----------



## EllieMay

Shelly May said:
			
		

> . . . someone complained about the name flockincrazy, and that person knows who they are, and on Saturday night the MODS sent a PM saying that the name offended someone and he needed to change it.
> .... THANKS MODS...


----------



## bonbean01

huh...and here I was the one that thought that name was perfect for your many sheep lambing all at the same time 

Will miss him and his experience and sense of humour 

I have learned much from you both...love your sheep and lambies and thank you to both of you for sharing this with us


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> huh...and here I was the one that thought that name was perfect for your many sheep lambing all at the same time
> 
> Will miss him and his experience and sense of humour
> 
> I have learned much from you both...love your sheep and lambies and thank you to both of you for sharing this with us


bon- I think  we will be seeing them somewhere else


----------



## Shelly May

Marlowmanor, Sorry missed your question the other day on the weighing scale info, the sling that holds the lambs up was ordered from Premier 1, and they do have a manual weighing scale and a digital weighing scale, When I went to order the digital scale from them they were on backorder and I didn't want to wait as I was lambing now, so I ordered it from a company called McMaster-Carr, you can log on their site and research it. Part # 3952T52, as I said Premier 1 does have them but I needed it asap. Your shipping will be cheaper if you get both items from Premier, but I am not sure if you can wait??


----------



## Southern by choice

Sure makes me wonder if the complaint was a intended to get you to leave, however I choose to give the benefit of the doubt and not assign ill motives and chalk it up to pettiness.

I certainly can understand the ridiculousness of this causing you to want to leave, however, I honestly think you have a great deal to offer and are a valuable asset to this online community.  Sometimes a person needs to rise above the pettiness of others. 
I personally had never associated any vulgarity to your username.

Both you and shelly may bring something to BYH that I believe is very helpful. Many of us have "small" BYH... many of us are also interested in graduating to larger more productive farm opportunities.  The transition from one to the other is not only difficult but also requires the advice and valuable information that a larger producer can provide.

My appeal to you is to reconsider. The lightheartedness as well as the contributions you bring to BYH is a great loss to us. 
I maybe selfish in asking, yes, but please consider those that are effected by your leaving.

Please put the foolishness of another behind you and continue on for the greater good of this community. As in any community, there is always that one "neighbor" who isn't very neighborly.

~Southern


----------



## marlowmanor

Shelly May said:
			
		

> Marlowmanor, Sorry missed your question the other day on the weighing scale info, the sling that holds the lambs up was ordered from Premier 1, and they do have a manual weighing scale and a digital weighing scale, When I went to order the digital scale from them they were on backorder and I didn't want to wait as I was lambing now, so I ordered it from a company called McMaster-Carr, you can log on their site and research it. Part # 3952T52, as I said Premier 1 does have them but I needed it asap. Your shipping will be cheaper if you get both items from Premier, but I am not sure if you can wait??


Thanks, I will have to look into it. Kids aren't due for a month so I think I'd have time to order one if I wanted to.

As for FlockenCrazy I never associated anything bad with it. I thought it was cute really. Hope he reconsiders and comes back to share his vast knowledge as I believe many people will benefit from it.

As to the reporter, well some people just like to stir up trouble.


----------



## EllieMay

It would be very beneficial to the rest of us if the person who was offended by the username "FlockinCrazy" would own up and explain what THEY assumed the username meant.  The rest of us automatically understood the username to mean something like "flock" being a flock of sheep (since they are shepherds) and "crazy" being that they are insane for having so many sheep (250+). 

If there is someone on _auto-pervert_ mode who sees the world in a vulgar manner, the rest of us should not be penalized for the fact that this person could use a good therapist.


----------



## marlowmanor

EllieMay said:
			
		

> It would be very beneficial to the rest of us if the person who was offended by the username "FlockinCrazy" would own up and explain what THEY assumed the username meant.  The rest of us automatically understood the username to mean something like "flock" being a flock of sheep (since they are shepherds) and "crazy" being that they are insane for having so many sheep (250+).
> 
> If there is someone on _auto-pervert_ mode who sees the world in a vulgar manner, the rest of us should not be penalized for the fact that this person could use a good therapist.
> 
> 
> http://whoisshmira.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/one-bad-apple-spoils-the-rest2.jpg#one bad apple


I thought it may have meant a flock of chickens honestly, just assumed they used the same username from BYC.  Didn't even think of a flock of sheep!


----------



## Southern by choice

Oh MArlow...


----------



## bonbean01

I second everything Southern posted 

I also second this for Marlow   chickens? 

That name meant to me...Flock of sheep...and with soooooooooooo many lambing at once...crazy!!!

Besides learning so much from you two with so many...I've been totally excited in the morning to get online here and check out how many more lambs and hoping for photos...yup...I am selfish in my need to hear about lambies and and enjoy their cuteness!

Plus I have so much to learn since I only have a small number...and I happen to have Dorpers and Kats and crosses...so your knowledge is important to me.


----------



## SheepGirl

I thought his username was punny! Shame someone had to complain about it.

I enjoy reading your lambing thread, and I wish both you and your wife could stay. Now poor Shelly May is left to do all the work of updating it! 'Cause you know us, we love pictures


----------



## Shelly May

For all of you who have been following our lambing thread, update, 130+ live lambs on the ground now, a few more this am, wheather is very bad this am, as we have snow/cold winds through out the night and this am, we had a few new borns this am dead....they didn't make it threw the weather. 

Now as for you all who knew that my DH had built me a brooder room. (see previous post), Well the baby chicks arrived 1 day late, but I received a phone call from the post office at 5:20 am this morning, saying my baby Australorps where in and I could come pick them up... 100 babies, well the hatchery sends one extra for every 25 you order so really there was 104 babies deliverd, only 1 dead in box, thats pretty good since they have been on the road for 2 days. So I picked them up and rushed them to their new home and got them started on water/feed.  pictures below as I know it is a rule to post pictures....

Better weather coming in this weekend, so hope all sheep can keep their legs crossed until then, we are only at the half way point on the momma's who are expecting to lamb, will update with pictures maybe over the week end. 


First two pictures where taken at post office, Box had 4 compartments (26) chicks in each compartment/ turned it around and opened the other side and took pictures of it, Just incase I had a problem, wanted pictures for hatchery with postal service there... all is good!!!!!

























































ALL SNUGGLED AT THEIR NEW HOME!!!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Adorable all those little fluffballs! Congratulations by expanding your flocks by about 230+ this past couple of weeks.   That's a pretty fast expansion!


----------



## bonbean01

WOW!!!!!  So many lambies!!!!   Sorry about the death from the cold weather   And yes...tell those girls to keep their legs crossed until the weather gets better 

Gazowie...so many fluffy chicks...you just have to be soooooooooooo busy...all those lambs, so many chicks, and a job???  How do you do it????  

After those cute fuzzy chicks I am now super anxious for my eggs to hatch...I know that not all the eggs will make it as it was iffy when I collected them for the incubator and not sure when they'd been laid...and we had some cold nights...but have those marked with a C for cold maybe?  I know there are many growing in there though as the temperature goes up a bit every day which they do when chickies are growing in there and I adjust it twice a day.  They are due to hatch mid next week...then Chickapee due a few days after 

Thanks for the photos


----------



## EllieMay

Awwww... baby chickies are so cute!!!  
I'm sure they're just lovin' their new warm home.

Sorry about the lambs that didn't make it thru the cold weather.  

And, as Bon mentioned . . . it's amazing how you guys keep up with everything.


----------



## Baymule

Shelly May said:
			
		

> As most of you know goodolboy and flockincrazy are the same person, day time and night time computers being used, Shelly May is his wife, now I hope you are all straight on that, Well someone complained about the name flockincrazy, and that person knows who they are, and on Saturday night the MODS sent him a PM saying that the name offended someone and he needed to change it.
> 
> FockinCrazy, Means FLOCK a group of sheep, we have 250 adults, Crazy because people think thats crazy to have so many, (in a fun way). It took him two days to come up with that name, FlockinCrazy, It had nothing to do with anything vulgar, but someone complained, I believe it was mentioned that kids will see it and think vulgar thoughts.....
> 
> Well they allow (MODS).... they allow people to put up pictures of their animals female private parts on here (Vigi--a) all the time, and kids are seeing pictures of nothing but vigin---s and I have always wondered how these parents are explaining that to their kids, but not explaining FlockinCrazy name meaning?.......Female private parts are worse than the user name....IMO
> 
> So he has decided to leave and not complain about things, I for one will miss his humor, and his site, keeping people up with the numbers of lambs being born........also his education on raising a big flock of sheep and how things are done when you have this many, any where from health to rearing of lambs and everything in between, keeping records, deciding who makes the top 10% ram lambs all the way to tax time... He has alot of info that wasn't shared yet as he was fairly new to site and lambing is just now accuring.
> 
> I (shelly may) feel we have started something here and need to finish (this lamb thread) and how bigger farms do it, to show people it can be done and how... but I can't do it without his help, as I am with the new lambs so much as many are still being born, and have my hands full. I will update and post pictures of things that might be benifical to sheep farmers as they come up.. I have heard comments on the colors of Katahdins and people didn't know that they come in so many colors, I have posted pictures of the self feeding buckets, and have had comments on that, I have had comments on the weighing scale used to weigh lambs in the field, I have had comments on the size of the Katahdins on are farm... Seems to me that we are giving good or important info people just weren't aware of......
> 
> 
> I have made many friends on here and will continue to comment on their sites and finish what I have started but my DH will be missed by me most of all !!!! (over something like a user name) that someone didn't understand...I will sign out now as I have tears rolling down my face.... THANKS MODS...


----------

